# Ariens Service Bulletin and no name belts?



## Stevedots (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello,

I have had my Ariens #926004 since 2005 and when it is not breaking belts it works great. But since 2005 I think I have gone through more auger belts than I should have. Lost my auger belt during the recent storm (had to finish with a shovel!). So that prompted me to join here.

Did some searching on line and I found Ariens Service Bulletin No. B-2085, Dec. 15, 2011. It states that the original (auger) belt #07200020 is not to be used any longer and should be replaced with #07200623. I also just got off an on line chat with Ariens about 5 minutes ago and confirmed that #07200623 is the correct belt to now use.

After having my authorized dealer (free pick up and delivery and so far no bill) replace my belt I took the belt cover off. I wanted to make sure I had belt #07200623 and not the old one. What I found was I think a "no name" belt. All it has on it is the numbers 265-907 0611* and it also says USA.

I suspected (before I took the belt cover off) that the dealer was using the older Ariens belt and not the newer recomended belt. I thought that was why over the years I was going though more auger belts than I thought I should. But now I have a belt with a number that doesn't match any belt I've found on line.

So, my questions are:

Have Ariens users here noticed a difference between the original Ariens belt that was recalled vs the newer Ariens belt?

Have Ariens users here noticed a differenece between Ariens belts and non-Ariens belts?

Who makes belt #265-907-0611*?

If using an after market belt who make the best ones?

With the above said, I have just ordered the recomended Ariens auger belt #07200623 if only to see if it is a heaver or more solid looking belt than the unknown one I have now. If the one I have now breaks I'll give the recomended belt a try. (but I won't be going to the dealer to do it) And I still may contact my local dealer (depending on everyones opinions here) and ask what is up with his belt choices.

Thank,

Steve

P.S. I'm sure everyone knows about it but just in case here is a link to the original Service Bulletin:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/B-2085.PDF


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would say any belt manufacturer would be fine as long as it is the right length and width profile and he is using a proper high torque OPE belt designed for clutching applications. Those are generally kevlar cord belts. If it is not designed for high stress and shock loads that would explain why you go through so many belts.

A quick Google search brought up this page which would link to a belt that should be a suitable replacement.
http://www.stenspartsdirect.com/product_info.php?cPath=47_140_761&products_id=3604


----------



## Stevedots (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Shryp,

I looked at the link to the Stens belt and it's product number matches the number on the "no name" belt that is on the blower right now. So I will see how this belt does the rest of the season.

Maybe I'm partly to blame, I have never adjusted the belts tension after use. After the first use of this belt I'll check the tension.

thanks again,

Steve


----------

